
Inside DuckDuckGo, Google's Tiniest, Fiercest Competitor - harshabhat86
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026698/inside-duckduckgo-googles-tiniest-fiercest-competitor#5
======
msie
_After shuttering one failed startup and selling another to Classmates.com for
$10 million in 2006, the MIT grad found himself exploring several new ideas._

That's nice.

